
Show HN: GPS tracking and location sharing via anonymous link - kidstrack
https://www.izhforum.info/forum/izhevsk/tracker_live_map.php?demo=1
======
j19morrison
I like 3 buttons, but the map looks messed up on my old HTC Sense.

------
zacha411
Can it track iPhones?

~~~
kidstrack
I developed a prototype for iPhone, but did not publish it to AppStore - iOS
puts lots of restrictions on background services, therefore iOS version has
many limitations. I am not even sure at this point if it worths publishing.

